# First Muslim judge in USA.



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 8, 2016)

First Muslim Women Judge Carolyn Walker, hand picked by President Obama sworn in as judge of the 7 Municipal District, Brooklyn by holding the Holy Quran ,  December 10, 2015,


gt40

PS: What do you think?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2016)

I think that hopefully, she will base her judgements on the laws of the US instead of the laws in that book she's swearing on. If not, she doesn't need to be in that position.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 8, 2016)

GT-40 GUY said:


> First Muslim Women Judge Carolyn Walker, hand picked by President Obama



He's just trolling America.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 8, 2016)

BTW ... can white people be Muslim?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 8, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> He's just trolling America.



Someone has to. Liberals won't.

gt40


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 8, 2016)

Twenty-one people viewing this thread.  That's gotta be a first for this forum.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 8, 2016)

Twenty-three.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 8, 2016)

Twenty-five.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 8, 2016)

Twenty-seven


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 8, 2016)

twenty-eight


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 8, 2016)

Thirty


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 8, 2016)

Thirty-eight!


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 8, 2016)

The appeal of this thread escapes me.


----------



## specialk (Feb 8, 2016)

Congrats to Judge Walker.....I say we have a big ole pig-pickin' BBQ to celebrate!!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Feb 8, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think that hopefully, she will base her judgements on the laws of the US instead of the laws in that book she's swearing on. If not, she doesn't need to be in that position.



Agreed, and that goes for all judges, not just muslim judges.....

That being said, some folks can't grasp the idea of seperation of church and state.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2016)

swampstalker24 said:


> Agreed, and that goes for all judges, not just muslim judges.....
> 
> That being said, some folks can't grasp the idea of seperation of church and state.



'zactly.


----------



## obligated (Feb 10, 2016)

Anyone have an urge to make a bacon sammich?


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 17, 2016)

She ain't a Muslim just some black woman looking to reconnect with her African roots. And whats with the cheetah head gear? I guess if I thought like her Id get some kind of hat from my ancestors days and wear it around to say "hey look at me Im from the old timey days". I sure don't want no tiger/cheetoos skin hat wearing woman judge judging me!


----------



## foxwatcher (Feb 17, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> BTW ... can white people be Muslim?


Not sure if joking or serious; but, yes. Bosniaks, Albanians, etc have been since the time of the Ottoman conquer of the Balkans.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 17, 2016)

foxwatcher said:


> Not sure if joking or serious; but, yes. Bosniaks, Albanians, etc have been since the time of the Ottoman conquer of the Balkans.



I was half joking, half serious.  There just seem to be very few Muslims of Western European descent.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 17, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> I sure don't want no tiger/cheetoos skin hat wearing woman judge judging me!



I'd like that tattooed on my thigh.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 18, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> I was half joking, half serious.  There just seem to be very few Muslims of Western European descent.



Those Chechnyan Muslims that blew up the Boston Marathon were pretty white-looking to me.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 18, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Those Chechnyan Muslims that blew up the Boston Marathon were pretty white-looking to me.



... but not of Western descent.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 18, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> I'd like that tattooed on my thigh.




...verbatim.


----------



## specialk (Feb 18, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Thirty-eight!



hit a thousand!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't know about a tattoo but a t-shirt with that on it would be interesting. 
I'd want another tiger skin wearing girl on it other than the judge though.


----------



## ga nopro (Mar 1, 2016)

I thought one had to swear upon the Christian Bible while taking an oath...or did obamer have that changed that too!


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 5, 2016)

Apparently there is no requirement that an officeholder swear in on any particular religious text, or any text at all. She's not the first office -holder to swear in on the Quran; Minn. representative Keith Ellison did so in 2006. Obama may not be much but he's not the devil.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 5, 2016)

It wouldn't do any good to get someone to swear on something they didn't believe in. It would be like swearing with fingers crossed.


----------

